# MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming verkaufen



## Deedelleedee (6. September 2015)

Hallo, 

ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Unterforum.

Ich möchte meine GTX 970 MSI Gaming 4G verkaufen. Die Karte ist 5 Monate alt und war 2 Monate im Einsatz. Was denkt Ihr ist realistisch?

OVP Anleitungen und Zubehör natürlich vorhanden


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2015)

Deedelleedee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Unterforum.
> 
> ...


 Also, hängt natürlich davon ab, wo du sie verkaufst - auch wegen "Vertrauen" usw. , aber bis zu 300€ könnten drin sein. Kann aber auch sein, dass du mit 250€ zufrieden sein musst. Bei eBay zB sind es zwischen 270 und 350 Euro.


----------



## Deedelleedee (6. September 2015)

Dachte ich auch, habe sie bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen geschaltet und bekam die Antworten 170 und 200. Dann dachte ich stecke ich sie im HTPC aber 260-300 wären schon gut.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2015)

Deedelleedee schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch, habe sie bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen geschaltet und bekam die Antworten 170 und 200.


 naja, da wollen die Leute ein Schnäppchen machen, zudem hast du da nicht die Absicherungen der Auktionen, so dass da einige vlt auch nicht "blind" kaufen, außer es geht per Selbstabholung, so dass man sichergehen kann, nicht betrogen zu werden.  Und selbst bei ner Auktion kann es gut sein, dass da welche antanzen und nur 200€ bieten, wenn noch nicht viele Gebote vorhanden sind    aber wenn du mal bei eBay bei den beenden Auktionen schaust, wirst du halt sehen, dass für gebrauchte MSI GTX 970 idR 270-320€ drin sind. Da geht dann halt noch etwas Provision ab, dafür hast du aber vlt ne größere Zielgruppe, weil die Käufer sich da sicherer fühlen als per Kleinanzeige


----------

